

Google Music falling short of expectations - techblock
http://www.thetechblock.com/articles/2012/google-music-falling-short-of-expectations/

======
badboy
I upload my music to Google Music. But just so I can access it when I want to
play some music when at a friend's house. It just don't work on my mobile
phone, because when I leave my house I got no mobile connection, so I NEED to
rely on music saved on my phone already. And why I don't use it at home: My
local music player (mpd) makes it so much more comfortable (shortcuts, remote
control via phone, ...)

